# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Владимир Высоцкий

## Lampada

Высоцкий. "Песня о друге" на шведском языке 
 Д.Хольмстрём и А.Ринтамяки

----------


## Lampada

Песни Высоцкого на языках мира.  
"Банька по-белому" 
 М.и Т.Мали.

----------


## Lampada

Песни Высоцкого на языках мира.   "О сентиментальном боксере" 
 М. и Т. Мали

----------


## Lampada

*Песни Высоцкого на языках мира. 
 "О поэтах и кликушах"  
 М. и Т. Мали*

----------


## Hanna

> Песни Высоцкого на языках мира.   "О сентиментальном боксере" 
>  М. и Т. Мали

 Haha! I remember those clay figure cartoons from my childhood. 
Just to point out: All these above are the *Finnish* versions of these songs.  
I'm the No 2 Vysotsky fan here, after Lampada. He is awesome.  
Here is some Vysotskij in *Swedish*:

----------


## Hanna



----------


## Hanna



----------


## Hanna



----------


## Hanna



----------


## Lampada

Vladimir Vysotskij   - 123 перевода песен Высоцкого на шведский язык.    Vladimir Vysotski   -   161 перевод на финский.     Vladimir Vysotski   -  16 переводов на датский.    http://www.wysotsky.com/1039.htm   -   3 перевода на исландский.    http://www.wysotsky.com/1044.htm   -  33 перевода на норвежский.

----------

